# Wanted: Smugglers' Notch Vermont



## Grimplin (Jan 28, 2015)

Looking for a 7 day rental beginning March 6,7, or 8th. Ideally a studio or 1 Bedroom.


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Jan 29, 2015)

Sent you a PM.




Grimplin said:


> Looking for a 7 day rental beginning March 6,7, or 8th. Ideally a studio or 1 Bedroom.


----------

